# 2013 Hand Made Bicycle Show & Vintage Ride



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It's in Denver this year...:thumbsup:

I'll be there with a gaggle of bike geeks. Who else is attending and if so, which builders are on your must see list?

NAHBS | North American Handmade Bicycle Show | #NAHBS


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't have any specific builders on my must see list, but I'll see you there.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I will be there and will have some custom machined parts on a Paketa Magnesium tandem with Gates drive.

Paketa Custom Magnesium Bicycles


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

In! Dry trails permitting, we're planning a vintage ride MTB ride in either Boulder or South Denver.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

I plan on going


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> In! Dry trails permitting, we're planning a vintage ride MTB ride in either Boulder or South Denver.


Friday, Saturday, or Sunday for the ride? Looking forward to putting some faces together with screen names. Hope I have a bike worthy of riding with this crew.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Friday, Saturday, or Sunday for the ride? Looking forward to putting some faces together with screen names. Hope I have a bike worthy of riding with this crew.


Cool! People nitpick all sorts of stuff online but when you're out for a ride, it's great because all everybody wants to see is a working vintage bike.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> Friday, Saturday, or Sunday for the ride? Looking forward to putting some faces together with screen names. Hope I have a bike worthy of riding with this crew.


Likely during the weekend as a lot of people will be traveling Friday. Any bike would be fine, really. Total crapshoot with the weather as I'm sure you know.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> Cool! People nitpick all sorts of stuff online but when you're out for a ride, it's great because all everybody wants to see is a working vintage bike.


....and nitpick in person.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> I don't have any specific builders on my must see list, but I'll see you there.


One word......CLUNKER!


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

I loved the Sacramento show last year and I'd love to make it out to Denver in 2013. We'll see.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Bump , can not wait for this after seeing photos from last year.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Will be there all three days displaying some vintage bikes at the Spectrum booth


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> ....and nitpick in person.


Fun time!


----------



## mikeferg75 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm in, for the vintage ride and the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

SMRTIN said:


> Will be there all three days displaying some vintage bikes at the Spectrum booth


There were some strict rules about what bikes were allowed to be displayed last year, might wanna check before you pack everything up


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

hollister said:


> There were some strict rules about what bikes were allowed to be displayed last year, might wanna check before you pack everything up


Yah, already confirmed with show organizers.

Now it's just up to me to build three bikes in time, that's lookin dicey.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> One word......CLUNKER!


Depends on the location chosen for the ride. I don't have the legs or lungs to ride a coaster brake bike everywhere I can go with gears.


----------



## arthog (Jun 7, 2008)

so. whats up with the ride? How about Sunday.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Won't be able to make the ride, but driving up from NM for the show. Thinking of bringing some of the handmade top caps with gauging interest.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Right now I believe there's dry trails, but in three weeks... who knows. Sunday works for me but we may have to plan this closer to the event.

Doublecentury, Sgltrk, what say you locals?


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Is Friday or Saturday the preferred day to see the show as far as crowds and seeing stuff. I have inlaws in Loveland so I can see the show either day and ride the other.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Right now I believe there's dry trails, but in three weeks... who knows. Sunday works for me but we may have to plan this closer to the event.
> 
> Doublecentury, Sgltrk, what say you locals?


It's been dry and warm here, but we probably still need to stick to trails that don't have shady spots. Boulder Res, Teller Farms, Community Ditch...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll change the title and sticky it. Yay! Group ride!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> It's been dry and warm here, but we probably still need to stick to trails that don't have shady spots. Boulder Res, Teller Farms, Community Ditch...


Dry weather and trails here around Fort Collins / Loveland right now, but who knows what we will be facing at show time. Since I'm farther north I'll have to defer to DC for trail conditions and trail choice.

Any of the three days works for me to ride. Sounds like Sunday is the popular choice right now. Are you all thinking about a morning, mid-day, or afternoon ride? How big a ride should I train for? Geared or clunker? So many questions...


----------



## arthog (Jun 7, 2008)

Green Mt or N table Mt are good and sunny. some tough climbs but many fun trails, weather permitting. Sunday works best for me. Thanks for making this a sticky.


----------



## The ORIGINAL PinchFlat (Jan 27, 2009)

Subscribing... Can't make it so I wanna see pics when they come.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Here are a couple in process pics of the bikes I'm taking to NAHBS this year.

1990 Klein Attitude, M730 XT, Bullseye cranks and hubs
1993 Yeti ARC, M900 XTR, Grafton/Ringle etc
1993 Fat Chance Yo Eddy, XC-PRO

Still a little more work to go, but I hope to have them boxed and shipped over the next couple of days.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Why are these going to the show?

Clean rides BTW.


SMRTIN said:


> Here are a couple in process pics of the bikes I'm taking to NAHBS this year.
> 
> 1990 Klein Attitude, M730 XT, Bullseye cranks and hubs
> 1993 Yeti ARC, M900 XTR, Grafton/Ringle etc
> ...


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

jeff said:


> Why are these going to the show?


Spectrum paint?


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

stan lee said:


> Spectrum paint?


Exactly. They have all been repainted by Spectrum and will be shown in their booth to showcase their restoration capability.


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

for those of you going, check out my friend Jeremy Shlachter of Gallus Cycles...he builds a pretty awesome "adventure bike" in vintage flavor. he should have one with him...










GALLUS - Handmade Bicycles by Jeremy Shlachter

J.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Jayson44 said:


> for those of you going, check out my friend Jeremy Shlachter of Gallus Cycles...he builds a pretty awesome "adventure bike" in vintage flavor. he should have one with him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty bike!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Jayson44 said:


> for those of you going, check out my friend Jeremy Shlachter of Gallus Cycles...he builds a pretty awesome "adventure bike" in vintage flavor. he should have one with him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adventure bike? where are the rack eyelets? Have to say it's beautifull..


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

if I recall, the customer had no need for racks and wanted to keep it as clean as possible. if you check out his other bikes, though, there are plenty of awesome touring bikes. admittedly, he doesn't have the most recent bikes on his site.

J.


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

What day is looking better for a ride? I have a couple of extra bikes at the house for out of towners that I would be happy to lend out (all size medium) Nothing vrc to laon as I only own one of those but a couple of modern full suspension bikes. Steve


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

pugslybell said:


> What day is looking better for a ride? I have a couple of extra bikes at the house for out of towners that I would be happy to lend out (all size medium) Nothing vrc to laon as I only own one of those but a couple of modern full suspension bikes. Steve


I think we are leaning toward a Sunday ride on the NW side of town or up toward Boulder. Anyone want to set a time?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

What sgltrak suggested sounds good to me. I'm wondering if we should make a plan that allows some flexibility. Say we were to meet at the Southern Sun Brewery in Boulder and make a decision on the spot whether to ride the trails South of town. If the weather or trails aren't looking so good, we could bail and hang out at the brewery and talk shop, with no time wasted.

I'm flexible as to time of day.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> What sgltrak suggested sounds good to me. I'm wondering if we should make a plan that allows some flexibility. Say we were to meet at the Southern Sun Brewery in Boulder and make a decision on the spot whether to ride the trails South of town. If the weather or trails aren't looking so good, we could bail and hang out at the brewery and talk shop, with no time wasted.
> 
> I'm flexible as to time of day.


Show hours for attendees are
11-6 Friday
10-6 Saturday
10-5 Sunday

I'll probably see the show either Friday or Saturday and then plan to drive back to ride with the group on Sunday. Will others on the ride be attending the show for part of the day on Sunday? Should we plan to meet mid-day and then take an early afternoon ride to hit the heat of the day, or will that push those traveling from farther away too much to get home after the ride?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I will be checking out the show on Saturday only. Saturday afternoon ride or Sunday morning ride sounds good to me.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm down to meet up after the show one of the three days. I don't think I'm going to hang around until close each day...


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

I'll be at the show Saturday. And am down for the ride on Sunday with my 94 Spectrum repainted yo eddy, I've got a 94 mb-1 for any out of towners


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

In an effort to focus the discussion I'll throw out a couple of times for vote or discussion:
4:00 pm Saturday
10:00 am Sunday
other?

Sunset is 5:45 pm.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I have surgery scheduled for Friday so the ride is out for me. I'll do my damnest to make the show though. Sat preferred.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Sounds like BlackSheep and Yipsan may be having a thing on Saturday after the show, so Sunday might be better.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Riding might be out with four inches of new snow on the ground here. Maybe just pick a time at
the show and meet at a booth? Most people will be there Saturday?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

A "Thing"?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

We could invade Steve's booth en mass and then proceed to harass him until he brings back the Phoenix. Sound good? 


DoubleCentury said:


> Riding might be out with four inches of new snow on the ground here. Maybe just pick a time at
> the show and meet at a booth? Most people will be there Saturday?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

jeff said:


> We could invade Steve's booth en mass and then proceed to harass him until he brings back the Phoenix. Sound good?


Sounds Good. We could huddle around this,


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

DoubleCentury said:


> Riding might be out with four inches of new snow on the ground here. Maybe just pick a time at
> the show and meet at a booth? Most people will be there Saturday?


I heard about the snow last night from my father in-law in Loveland. I was going to try and ride Friday in Loveland-FC when the trails would be less crowded. and see the show Saturday. I guess the ride will be nixed so I might have to see the show both days. I guess worse things have happened. Hopefully the roads stay clear from Boise so I can make it in one day.


----------



## arthog (Jun 7, 2008)

It's going to be in the 50s this weekend, and not much going on during the week. I say plan for a ride on Sunday, meet at the POTTS booth for a flash mob on Sat. then make the final decision on the ride. Just a thought.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Lets set a date, time and place for a general gathering.

*4pm, Saturday, Steve Potts booth*

The snow is likely going to hurt our chances for a ride. We can always make a last minute call for people who still want to chance it, but our experience is those rides can turn ugly real fast.

Hope to see you all there. I'll be the tall, good looking one.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Say hi to any of the Santa Barbara boys from Cranky's. Stinner should be there again. I wish I could make it again this year.


----------



## pugslybell (Oct 17, 2012)

Not a ton of snow and the trails in town where dry no ice (mt falcon green mountain before this last little dusting). Supposed to be 58 tomorrow and 56 on sunday. Next week may get snow again though but ride may still be doable. Have to play it by ear.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> A "Thing"?


"A Black Sheep/ Yipsan Cycles /New Belgium/ Odells Brewing 80's dance -after party Saturday night were you can taste a super sessionable beer that we collaborated on called "Hand Built"" at Star Bar, 2137 Larimer Street.

Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Have fun guys! Plan on a ride because we want pictures. I mean, you guys are the hardy guys from the heart of the country that ride through it all, right? 

And give Steve a hug and kiss from me. He's such a sweetie!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm sure he is but no hugs and kisses from me. Not that there's anything wrong with that. 


girlonbike said:


> Have fun guys! Plan on a ride because we want pictures. I mean, you guys are the hardy guys from the heart of the country that ride through it all, right?
> 
> And give Steve a hug and kiss from me. He's such a sweetie!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes!!!! That's a "THING" for sure. Fort Collins is showing it's stripes. 


sgltrak said:


> "A Black Sheep/ Yipsan Cycles /New Belgium/ Odells Brewing 80's dance -after party Saturday night were you can taste a super sessionable beer that we collaborated on called "Hand Built"" at Star Bar, 2137 Larimer Street.
> 
> Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

I am working Thursday afternoon into evening for setup. The rest of the time I will be walkin', talkin', sittin', beer drinkin', food eatin', sleepin'.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Got my work cut out for me tonight.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

DoubleCentury said:


> Got my work cut out for me tonight.


That was me last week...


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Packing up to head out and it looks like Loveland F/C is going to get snowed on tonight. How's it looking over there for a Friday or Saturday ride?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Snowy.... 


Fred Smedley said:


> Packing up to head out and it looks like Loveland F/C is going to get snowed on tonight. How's it looking over there for a Friday or Saturday ride?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Last minute prep before show setup tomorrow.



Maybe this should be in "Garage Shots,"



A 29er that many here would probably love to own.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

He's making a real mess of your bench! I hope you can sleep okay tonight.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> He's making a real mess of your bench! I hope you can sleep okay tonight.


LOL. I thought the same thing!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Interesting truing stand


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Steve cleaned up the dining room after dinner, so we're good.

Not a Park,


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

How did H see that in that picture?

Shouldn't your stand be in your mod thread?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I built that over 15 years ago so I could build my first wheel. Old news.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

But 30 year old bikes isn't old news.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

> A 29er that many here would probably love to own.


1 inch chainstays?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Well I'm out. There's no way I can make it down. I'm sad. Very sad.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> Well I'm out. There's no way I can make it down. I'm sad. Very sad.


 
If it is just a matter of getting there, I could swing by your place and pick you up in the morning.


----------



## tburger (Apr 27, 2004)

Great to see Steve's new creations! Been keeping an eye out for more nahbs 2013 news and pics and hoping the coverage will be as good this year.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Mike but walking around with bloody gauze strapped to my upper lip and lower nose, not being able to talk without gagging and feeling quite *****y does not bode well for a day at Nahbbs. Here it is right at more door and I missed it. Oh well. It's worth it. I went with the Michael Jackson/Diana Ross look. Seeing that I already have the Afro it was easy. 


sgltrak said:


> If it is just a matter of getting there, I could swing by your place and pick you up in the morning.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> Thanks for the offer Mike but walking around with bloody gauze strapped to my upper lip and lower nose, not being able to talk without gagging and feeling quite *****y does not bode well for a day at Nahbbs. Here it is right at more door and I missed it. Oh well. It's worth it. I went with the Michael Jackson/Diana Ross look. Seeing that I already have the Afro it was easy.


I'll try to remember to take lots of pix. Get well soon!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Jeff, Jeff, Jeff....Just hack it off with a saw and get your butt there. What a sissyboy with your beautiful mug getting in the way of steel goodness. Steel before beauty. Saw some pics already from Curtis Inglis, Chris King and my buddy Tony Pereira along with his buddy and all around good dude Ira Ryan. <3 Drool worthy.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Dear god that is pretty.  Wowza.



DoubleCentury said:


> Sounds Good. We could huddle around this,


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A few friends went today and got some pix. I don't know if their Facebook account setting will allow public viewing of these pix, but here are links to a couple of their galleries:
Feb 22, 2013 - NAHBS - North American Handmade Bicyle Show | Facebook
Facebook


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks! I can see them. Looks like lots of fat bikes. Fat bikes and leftys - mendon's head should explode.

I just can't get into wood bikes and rims. That Brodie is crazy. Seeing Rody's work always brings a grin. Love the retrotec.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice to meet ameybrook, DoubleCentury, SMRTIN, and ScreamingBunny today. Bummer the weather is not going to allow a vintage ride this time around.

There are a bunch of photos floating around of the bikes, but I liked some of the details. I snapped a handful of pix. Keep in mind I am not a photographer:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A few more:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ScreamingBunny! That dude is amazing. Coast to coast for vintage gatherings! Hey Screaming Bunny, pm me. I wanna see how you're doing!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It's always interesting to see what each individual picks out as photo worthy. Good stuff.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

So i stopped in the Potts booth and saw his "vintage" show bike. I wondered if a bike made in'86, but not finished till recently should be considered vintage. That is indeed a beautiful Potts ride but it hung unfinished for decades before being brought from the rafters, painted (retro style), and outfitted with NOS period parts. Watching all the vintage auto auctions, a premium is placed on vintage cars that in excellent condition but in original trim. 

What does the Forum feel about a bike that wasn't finished "back in the day" but was finished recently to look as it could have been but wasn't? But is displayed as if it was.

My opinion is that it is a beautiful Potts bike, and an excellent example of the bikes he made during that era, But since it wasn't a finished bike in'86, it shouldn't be displayed as vintage "86 Potts".


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Sounds Good. We could huddle around this,


This is the bike I'm talking about.
I'll add, I'm not trying to flame things up just wondering.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It doesn't much matter to me. I would think that if for sale, it would add to the prominence of the bike. Same paint, same painters, same parts, same builder, same bike?


sbsbiker said:


> So i stopped in the Potts booth and saw his "vintage" show bike. I wondered if a bike made in'86, but not finished till recently should be considered vintage. That is indeed a beautiful Potts ride but it hung unfinished for decades before being brought from the rafters, painted (retro style), and outfitted with NOS period parts. Watching all the vintage auto auctions, a premium is placed on vintage cars that in excellent condition but in original trim.
> 
> What does the Forum feel about a bike that wasn't finished "back in the day" but was finished recently to look as it could have been but wasn't? But is displayed as if it was.
> 
> My opinion is that it is a beautiful Potts bike, and an excellent example of the bikes he made during that era, But since it wasn't a finished bike in'86, it shouldn't be displayed as vintage "86 Potts".


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

It's not like its a repaint, I'd rock it in a heartbeat


Is that a short rc?


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

hollister said:


> It's not like its a repaint, I'd rock it in a heartbeat
> 
> Is that a short rc?


You'd hit it if it was repainted


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sbsbiker said:


> This is the bike I'm talking about.
> I'll add, I'm not trying to flame things up just wondering.


It was DuPont Imron paint, original decals, original headbadge and even the same painter Steve used back in the day (when he didn't do it himself). Steve did braze on the brake bosses right before paint. It doesn't bother me at all, and I think it's a neat story that only adds to its uniqueness.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It was great to meet some VRC members at the show. Glad everyone got home safe with all of the snow.

Just a few photos of things that caught my eye.

An Italian bike with Leni Fried style paint,



Can anyone besides VRC regular "banks" guess who made this frame? If I was allowed to snatch one frame at the show, this would have been it. Lots of fancy bikes at the show, but this one has some interesting mountain bike roots.



And the Best Road Bike award was won by this Bishop bike that had Ritchey Annapurna-style lug finishing. I thought this was a very deserving award.



Looking forward to seeing everyone in North Carolina next year!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Can anyone besides VRC regular "banks" guess who made this frame? If I was allowed to snatch one frame at the show, this would have been it. Lots of fancy bikes at the show, but this one has some interesting mountain bike roots.
> 
> 
> 
> !


It's a BBC by mcclung, too bad DF didn't bring the fork with it


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Can anyone besides VRC regular "banks" guess who made this frame? If I was allowed to snatch one frame at the show, this would have been it. Lots of fancy bikes at the show, but this one has some interesting mountain bike roots.

Don McClung's Backyard Bikes


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Are these frames being made in the US? I was under the impression that all the Ritchey stuff was coming in from Taiwain and china. I haven't seen the 650b yet in person but I got to ride a swiss cross and it looked/rode pretty sweet.



Fred Smedley said:


>


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

apat13 said:


> Are these frames being made in the US? I was under the impression that all the Ritchey stuff was coming in from Taiwain and china. I haven't seen the 650b yet in person but I got to ride a swiss cross and it looked/rode pretty sweet.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

apat13 said:


> Are these frames being made in the US? I was under the impression that all the Ritchey stuff was coming in from Taiwain and china. I haven't seen the 650b yet in person but I got to ride a swiss cross and it looked/rode pretty sweet.


What I was told is the bikes being shown at NAHBS were all built by Tom, to kick off production which will be overseas. I'm not sure what construction method will be used for that production.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

sbsbiker said:


> My opinion is that it is a beautiful Potts bike, and an excellent example of the bikes he made during that era, But since it wasn't a finished bike in'86, it shouldn't be displayed as vintage "86 Potts".


By "finished" do you mean painted? If so, how does the age of the paint change when the frame was made? My house is 100 years old; if I paint it does it mean that my house is now new?

An old bike with new paint is still an old bike.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I think this scenario is interesting and also distinct from the new Yeti c-26s that Ameybrook discussed in some other thread.


----------



## tburger (Apr 27, 2004)

No pics from Potts' booth at NAHBS?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

tburger said:


> No pics from Potts' booth at NAHBS?


This was from his booth:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It was quiet by Sunday afternoon, and there was 6 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Funny VRC story from the show. This middle-aged man was looking at the Potts bikes and was wearing this shirt that said, "Old School MTB." I asked if he was into old bikes and he said someone from the UK gave it to him. He went on to say that the Brits seemed to be really fanatical about Konas, which he couldn't really understand. They wanted all these details about the models and how to build them up with funky parts. I then introduced myself and asked his name. "Joe Murray."


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Funny VRC story from the show. This middle-aged man was looking at the Potts bikes and was wearing this shirt that said, "Old School MTB." I asked if he was into old bikes and he said someone from the UK gave it to him. He went on to say that the Brits seemed to be really fanatical about Konas, which he couldn't really understand. They wanted all these details about the models and how to build them up with funky parts. I then introduced myself and asked his name. "Joe Murray."


Ha! Joe's a good guy. I was able to talk with him for quite a while at Interbike.

Looking at Potts booth, it appears toe clip police were in attendance!!


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a related (although not VRC--sorry) story....at interbike a few years back I met someone at Shimano's booth and talked in depth with him about the development of the XTR component line all the way back to M900. We chatted about everything from shift lever length to brake fade and everything in between. We talked about our favorite kind of riding, cool older bikes, and what direction MTB geometry was headed. We talked for close to an hour (until my wife came and got me for a meeting or something) and as I departed I looked at his name tag and said "Thanks for your time, Joe. It was great to meet you." He said likewise, and that if he was ever in NE Connecticut he would take me up on my offer to hook him up with a bike for a local ride. As I walked away with my wife the neurotransmitters in my brain started to fire and I put 2+2 together....

"I think I just got to honch MTB with Joe Murray!" I said, and then promptly whipped out the smartphone to look him up. Sure enough, it was Joe Murray....and I was a bit giddy for the rest of the day. He was not only a super nice and down to earth guy, but his technical knowledge was incredible.

On a completely unrelated celebrity note, on this same trip I also almost killed Joan Rivers with a truing stand while walking through Caesars. True story....almost took her head off.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Looking at Potts booth, it appears toe clip police were in attendance!!


Keep your eyes out for pics from Friday morning. Enforcement didn't happen until about noon I think. ;p


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It looks like that guy really has Steve's ear...Captive audience? 


DoubleCentury said:


> It was quiet by Sunday afternoon, and there was 6 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

That's not me.

Steve is the nicest guy in the world.

NAHBS Awards Best TIG Frame - YouTube


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> It was great to meet some VRC members at the show. Glad everyone got home safe with all of the snow.
> 
> Just a few photos of things that caught my eye.
> 
> ...


*Dario Pegoretti*


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

I think one of my favorites (other than that McClung) is the Hunter with the camo paint that looks a lot like the Commando paint. I would bet dollars to doughnuts it was painted at D&D.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> I think one of my favorites (other than that McClung) is the Hunter with the camo paint that looks a lot like the Commando paint. I would bet dollars to doughnuts it was painted at D&D.


It is a D&D paint job, and it belongs to somebody here


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

hollister said:


> It is a D&D paint job, and it belongs to somebody here


D!ck, at least let me get a couple of bets going before you spill it. You owe me a doughnut. And let's see some better shots of that bike, I've only seen a couple of partials.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> D!ck, at least let me get a couple of bets going before you spill it. You owe me a doughnut. And let's see some better shots of that bike, I've only seen a couple of partials.


Lemme ask the owner for pics. He's kinda shy.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Another video showing how nice Steve is, and a cameo by me.

NAHBS Katherine's Swag Bag Part 2 - YouTube

(Am I famous if I appear in the same video as Richard Sachs, James Bleakley, and Steve Potts?)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Here is cursivearmy's Hunter. He gave me the go ahead.

























































photo credits to: Rick Hunter Camouflage Dirt Tourer, AKA the Super Scrambler | gypsy by trade


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Another video showing how nice Steve is, and a cameo by me.


Are you Katherine? Nice striped sports coat!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Are you Katherine? Nice striped sports coat!


Yep. Bet you expected me to be taller...

(James and I were talking at his booth when Katherine came over looking for Blacksheep swag.)


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Here is cursivearmy's Hunter. He gave me the go ahead.


Thanks GOB, thanks Nate. That bike is frickin' sweet. The red racks on camo make that look very Soviet Union to me.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Steve and Richard yes. James? He's not there yet.  Man. You jumped off cam pretty quick there.


sgltrak said:


> Another video showing how nice Steve is, and a cameo by me.
> 
> NAHBS Katherine's Swag Bag Part 2 - YouTube
> 
> (Am I famous if I appear in the same video as Richard Sachs, James Bleakley, and Steve Potts?)


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

What brand are those adjusters? On the Hunter.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

jeff said:


> what brand are those adjusters? On the hunter.


c.a.t.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> Man. You jumped off cam pretty quick there.


Didn't want anyone to match my face in the video to the pix at the post office.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Beautiful Hunter. Thx for the pix.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeff said:


> Steve and Richard yes. James? He's not there yet.  Man. You jumped off cam pretty quick there.





sgltrak said:


> Yep. Bet you expected me to be taller...





sgltrak said:


> Didn't want anyone to match my face in the video to the pix at the post office.


Is that you with the sunglasses on your head? Foxy! :ihih:

Glad you're not Katherine. I am always embarrassed for mooches.



jeff said:


> What brand are those adjusters? On the Hunter.





halaburt said:


> c.a.t.


Cryptic. The decoder ring says, Charlie Cunningham made those.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I love the Hunter. What a great mix of new and old in parts and flavor. I dig the red racks too


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Cryptic. The decoder ring says, Charlie Cunningham made those.


I took it as Cunningham Applied Technologies too.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

All I got were Xray glasses in my box of Cracker Jacks.


----------



## tburger (Apr 27, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Yep. Bet you expected me to be taller...
> 
> (James and I were talking at his booth when Katherine came over looking for Blacksheep swag.)


I wonder if that swag actually goes to a "lucky nahbs customer"? Those were the least entertaining, unfunny, and very awkward videos I've seen. Putting business owners on the spot on video like that for free stuff is pretty low, imho.

Edit: I guess the stuff did get thrown out to the crowd. But the videos are still awkward because the builders obviously didn't know who she was and what the stuff was for.


----------

